# günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht



## Gloin (21. Juli 2009)

|wavey:mal wieder ne Frage an die Welsangler hier im Board...
Ich habe einen Freund auf die dunkle (tacklekaufende, von Fischen träumende, Anglerboard lesende) Seite der Hobby-Angelei gezogen und er stellt sich nun seine erste Ausrüstung zusammen.
Da er in Duisburg wohnt und den Rhein vor der Haustür hat, würde er gerne auch mal auf Wels angeln.
Frage:
Was ist die günstigste Rute, mit der man ruhigen Gewissens auf große Welse angeln kann?
Sie muss weder leicht oder elgegant noch schön sein, wichtig ist nur, dass sie in der Lage ist auch einen großen Wels aus dem Wasser zu zerren|evil:.
Die Wurfeigenschaften sind auch egal, eine Multirollen taugliche Beringung wäre aber vorteilhaft...

ALSO GEBT MIR INPUT, IHR VERRÜCKTEN DA DRAUSSEN#6


----------



## Gloin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Und ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion schont bemüht und auch schon in anderen Foren gesucht....
Die wenigen Tips gehen da in Richtung Glasfaser-Blank, aber da finde ich auf dem deutschen Markt nur die 200€ Bulldozer und die mittelpreisige Jenzi Glass Rutenserie...


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

*Cormoran Bull Fighter Wallerrute in 3 Meter *
 Eine Wallerrute die sich mit weitaus teureren Modellen messen kann. Mit Abstand unsere meistverkaufte Wallerrute.


kenn mich damit zwar nicht aus, hört ich aber net so schlecht an.


kannst dir ja mal anschauen


----------



## archie01 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> *Cormoran Bull Fighter Wallerrute in 3 Meter *
> Eine Wallerrute die sich mit weitaus teureren Modellen messen kann. Mit Abstand unsere meistverkaufte Wallerrute.
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo
Wie die Werbung täuschen kann ,diese Rute taugt nichts , es gibt aber im geichen Preissegment taugliches, wenn auch nicht unbedingt empfehlenswertes.
Such einfach in den Threads der letzten Tage ....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## robdasilva (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hallo,
kauf dir eine Black Cat die liegen preislich im Rahmen und sind top Ruten.
Ich selber fische als Spinrute die Ehmanns Urian Spin auch eine top Rute.
Grüße


----------



## Gloin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hmmm...die über die Cormoran Bull Fighter habe ich auch in vielen anderen Foren schon gutes gelesen.
Allerdings auch schon von brechenden Ruten dieses Modells...
Andererseits denke ich, dass bei so einer niedrigpreisigen Rute gerne das Material schuld ist, während man bei einer 150€-Rute vllt eher mal eigene Fehler eingesteht. Ist aber auch nur so ein Gedanke, da auch teurere Ruten schonmal brechen, wenn z.B. der Drillwinkel bei starker Belastung ungünstig wird...
Ich glaube auf wallerforum.com habe ich auch ein paar überraschend positive Meinungen über die Askari-Hausmarke Glasfaserknüppel gelesen, hat da jmd Erfahrungen?

@robdasilva:
Mein Kumpel würde ungern mehr als ca. 50€ ausgeben, ad er am Beginn seiner Angelkarriere grad ohnehin viel in Tackle investiert.
Daher eben die Frage, ob es auch in diesem Bereich Ruten gibt, die einem großen Wels Paroli bieten können?


----------



## robdasilva (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Da waere die Rhino Big Fish vielleicht etwas, die fische ich als drittrute am Po und hat mich auch noch nicht im Stich gelassen, dann evtl. Noch die Wallerrute von Ultimate die fischte ich auch schon, die machte auch einen vernuenftigen Eindruck.


----------



## Gloin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Joa, die Rhino DF/Quantum BC Ruten wären auch meine erste Wahl, wenn ich mir neue Welsruten kaufen wollte.
Denke da stimmt das P/L auf jeden Fall.
Nun wollte ich in diesem Thread aber auch mal ausloten, was das billigste ist, was noch zu verantworten wäre...
Zu der Ultimate Hardcore Catfish habe ich auch schon verschiedene Meinungen gehört, gibt es da auch Drillerfahrungen?


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Sänger UniCat Warlock in 2,85m zum Beispiel.
Für das Geld echt ne gute Rute.


----------



## BigGamer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Link?
über google find ich nur Rollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Nur mal ein kleiner Tipp:
Wo "Waller" draufsteht oder "Catfish" oder sowas, musst Du damit rechnen, dass es einfach ein bisschen mehr Geld kostet.

Da gibst in anderen - nicht so populär zu vermarktenden Segmenten - durchaus robustes Gerät, das man preiswert bekommen kann. Ich sag nur mal Pilkruten.......

Der zweite Punkt wäre, dass Dein Kumpel sich zuerst mal entscheiden sollte, wie er auf Waller fischen will.

Wos möglich ist, würde ich Posenangeln empfehlen, da einfache Montage und kein Spezialgerät nötig (also dort, wo keine zu starke Strömung herrscht).  Da reicht dann wirklich jede billige "Touristenpilke" mit einem WG so um die 200 Gramm aus. Pose dran, Vorfach, ein Bündel Tauwürmer und oberflächennah oder im Mittelwasser anbieten. 

Etwas schwieriger wirds dann, wenn man auf Grund fischen will oder gar mit Bojenmontagen. Je nach Gewässer muss man einfach den Köder weit genug vom Grund wegbringen - zum einen weil es in vielen Gewässern Wollhandkrabben gibt, die sich bei zu grundnaher Angelei über jeden welstauglichen Köder hermachen, zum anderen weil die Erfahrung über lange Jahre gezeigt hat, dass die meisten Waller eher im Mittelwasser/Oberflächenbereich gefangen werden.

Das würde ich aber nur anfangen, wenn ich jemanden hätte, der mir das zeigen kann ((sinnvolle!!) Montage mit Unterwasserpose, von Bojen würd ich am Anfang ganz die Finger lassen).

Aber auch dafür kann man sich wiederum im Meeresbereich relativ preiswert mit robusten Ruten versorgen: 
Brandungsruten!

Oft werden dann von "Spezialisten" Schnurstärken jenseits 30er geflochtener empfohlen, was in den meisten Fällen (gibt ein oder zwei "Spezialdisziplinen", bei denen das sinnvoll sein kann) aber schlicht überdimensioniert ist.

Man braucht eine Schnur (je nach Rute) mit so um die 15 - 18 Kilo linearer Tragkraft, mehr Druck kriegt man mit Ruten der 200 Gramm - WG - Klasse eh nicht auf den Fisch. 

Auch wenn ich damit vielleicht einigen "Spezialisten" widerspreche:
Gerade für Anfänger und beim Grundangeln würde ich da eher zu einer robusten Monofilen raten, statt zu einer sehr abriebempfindlichen geflochtenen. Eine 50er Mono ist da sicher nicht verkehrt und zudem deutlich preiswerter!

Nicht sparen sollte man allerdings an "Kleinteilen" wie Haken, Wirbel, Sprengringe, Vorfach etc.. Da lieber ein paar Teuros für vernünftiges Gerät ausgeben, da man sich zu Tode ärgert, wenn die billige Pilke mit der billigen Mono alles problemlos aushält, nachher aber Haken, Wirbel oder Sprengringe aufgebogen sind......


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oft werden dann von "Spezialisten" Schnurstärken jenseits 30er geflochtener empfohlen, was in den meisten Fällen (gibt ein oder zwei "Spezialdisziplinen", bei denen das sinnvoll sein kann) aber schlicht überdimensioniert ist.



Hallo Thomas!
Da hast Du in vielen Punkten Recht. Ich habe ich mich schon einmal durch verschiedene Foren gekämpft, mit genau dieser Frage zur Schnurstärke. Da hat man mir als Hauptgrund die Abriebfestigkeit genannt, mit der Konsequenz, dass ich auf einen Welsrollen momentan eine 50lbs Mono habe, die hat einen vergleichbaren Durchmesser wie die dicken "Waller"-Geflechte, verträgt sicher noch mehr Abrieb und ist bei sauber gebundenen Knoten mit der Rute nicht abzureißen.
Der Faktor Dehnung spielt meiner Meinung nach nur beim Spinnfischen und Bojenangeln auf Distanz eine echte Rolle, vor allem wenn man sonst mit Selbsthakmontage/Circle-Hook fischt.
Die Sache mit den Meeresruten habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich fürchte, dass mit einer "Touristenpilk" oder auch Brandungsruten im Drill eines guten Wallers schnell die Lichter ausgehen. Dafür sind diese Ruten einfach nicht gemacht...


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Außerdem wäre eine Multirollen taugliche Beringung von Vorteil, da als Rolle eine 330er Penn GTI geplant ist. Zum Einen kriegt man da genug dicke Schnur drauf, zum anderen plane ich meinen Kumpel nächstes Jahr auch noch mit dem hochinfektösen Norwegen-Virus anzustecken


----------



## Printenjäger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Na dein Kumpel kann einem ja richtig leid tun! Ich hoffe du hast ihn umfassend über die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen aufgeklärt...

Wie sieht es denn mit folgenden Ruten aus? Habe selbst noch nicht damit gefischt aber vllt kann der ein oder andere eine kleine Story zu folgendem Gerät zum besten geben!

Silverman Catfish
Riverman Ultratip Wels


----------



## BigGamer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

hm Askari-Hausmarken vertrau ich nicht blind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



> Die Sache mit den Meeresruten habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich fürchte, dass mit einer "Touristenpilk" oder auch Brandungsruten im Drill eines guten Wallers schnell die Lichter ausgehen.


Dann ne Boostrute aus dem preiswerten Segment (20lbs reicht dicke), da Du eh überlegst die mit nach Norwegen zu nehmen.... 

Vorteil:
Günstige Bootsruten haben meist einen höheren Glasfaseranteil, die Dinger sind so robust, dass kein Waller die kaputt kriegt und Du hast gleichzeitig ne Multiberingung.

Allerdings wirst Du da wohl dann etwas suchen müssen, bis Du was um die 2,70m findest, sollte es aber geben.

Grundsätzlich werden Fische überschätzt, was die Belastung der Ruten in der anglerischen Praxis angeht. 

Auch ein 2 Meter Waller wird es unter normalen Angelumständen nicht schaffen, einen 200 Gramm - Touri - Pilkprügel an die Belastungsgrenze zu bringen. Da platzen Dir voher die Ringe weg....


----------



## Printenjäger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich werden Fische überschätzt, was die Belastung der Ruten in der anglerischen Praxis angeht.
> 
> Auch ein 2 Meter Waller wird es unter normalen Angelumständen nicht schaffen, einen 200 Gramm - Touri - Pilkprügel an die Belastungsgrenze zu bringen. Da platzen Dir voher die Ringe weg....



Auch ein Waller, der in die Hauptströmung des Rheins flüchtet?


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Am Rhein benötigt man mind. (!) schon 200gr Grundblei im Bereich der Strömungskante, dann kommen noch U-Pose und Köfi hinzu die auch geworfen werden wollen.
Wenn der Köfi dann schön in der "Halb"strömung flattert, sind 200gr Blei auch schon gerne mal am Rollen, egal welche Bleiform.


----------



## wallerangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Thomas du darfst den Neckar der ja fast stehendes wasser hat wenn nicht grade eine schleuse offen ist nicht mit dem Rhein vergleichen . Bei einem fisch von 2 meter den du im Rhein draufbekommst möchte ich gerne mal dein gesicht sehen wenn dir deine 200g meeresrute um die ohren fliegt .


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hat schon jmd was zur WFT NeverCrack Big Fish gehört?
Die gibts derzeit in 3m mit 150-700gr im Angebot für 43€, allerdings lassen sich aus den Wurfgewichtsangaben immer nur bedingt Aussagen über die Figthing-Power treffen und ich habe auch irgendwo schonmal was negatives über die Verarbeitung dieser Rutenserie gelesen.

Hat denn da jmd. schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht?
Wenn die für den Preis ok sein sollte, könnte man ja auch nochmal über ne solide Stationärrolle verhandeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Wenn ein großer Fisch richtig in die Strömung geht, liegts am Ende auch weniger an der Rute als daran, dass die dann eh kaum zu halten sind. Ein solcher Fisch ist da am besten vom Boot aus zu bewzingen, vom Ufer sind die Chancen schlicht beschissen..

Ich kann natürlich versuchen auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen und mit 50 lbs Bootsgerät zu angeln - aber selbst da hatten wir bei der Strömung (bei uns im Neckar) keine Chance mehr, wenn sich so ein Vieh richtig in ide Strömung stellt - der macht ohne einen Schwanzschlag die Rolle leer nur mit abtreiben lassen..

Auf der anderen Seite hatten wir schon knapp 2m - Waller versehentlich problemlos gefangen. Mit nem selbst aufgebauten 4er Turobospin Sportex Blank an nem 5er Mepps. Nicht fischen, wir waren nur die Rute  ausprobieren...Auch in der Strömung, auch bei Hochwasser, der liess sich aber schnell in die Rückströmung drillen und ging nicht mehr raus.. Drillzeit nicht mal 10 Minuten..

Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, da stimme ich zu.....


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein großer Fisch richtig in die Strömung geht, liegts am Ende auch weniger an der Rute als daran, dass die dann eh kaum zu halten sind. Ein solcher Fisch ist da am besten vom Boot aus zu bewzingen, vom Ufer sind die Chancen schlicht beschissen..



Hier in NRW ist das Angeln vom Boot aus im Rhein verboten.
Wenn man also gezwungen ist vom Ufer aus zu fischen, dann ist schweres Gerät, um dem Wels mit aller Kraft Einhalt bieten zu können Pflicht! Ein Boot zum ausbringen der Montage ist von vorteil, geht aber zur Not auch so.
Axo, eine meiner Heavy Feeder Ruten hat auch ein WG von 250gr. und die brauche ich auch um mit Korb oder Krallenblei im Hauptstrom zu fischen


----------



## Printenjäger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Die Möglichkeit eines Bootes scheidet hier aber aus...

Wenn sich der Waller in die Hauptströmung stellt...hat man vermutlich ohne Boot verloren, deshalb muss derbstes Material ran, um ihm direkt diese dumme Idee mit der Hauptströmug auszureden #6


----------



## archie01 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Printenjäger schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit eines Bootes scheidet hier aber aus...


 

Hallo
Und damit scheidet auch die geplante Multi aus , es sei denn er ist in der Lage , damit zu werfen , denn da kommst du am Rhein einfach nicht dran vorbei.
Ich habe am Anfang fast nach dem Tip vom Thomas geangelt , hatte eine hochwertige Pilkrute (Shimano TP 30/50 und eine Multi vom Angeln am gelben Riff. Die Ausrüstung ist schwer genug , man bekommt jedoch den Köder ohne Boot nicht weit genug `raus 
Mit meinem jetzigen Gerät ; Leitner Ebro und Fin Nor 9500 sieht das besser aus , ist jedoch Gerät der "oberen" Preisklasse. Das die zuerst veranschlagte Rute der 200gr Klasse mit ca 0,30mm (bei mir 0,28 Whiplash) nicht reicht habe ich schon schmerzlich erfahren , deshalb angel ich seit dem kompromißlos mit 0,65er Leitner Super Cat , damit kann man einem davonstürmenden Fisch durchaus Paroli bieten - es kommt ja wirklich darauf an , den Weg in die Hauptströmung zu verhindern.
Mit diesem Gerät kann man auch Wurfgewichte der 1Kg Klasse noch einigermaßen werfen - und diese sind bei den notwendigen Bleigewichten(min 500gr) zumindest am Niederrhein zwingend erforderlich.

Gruß
Archie

PS Mein Gerätevorchlag : Die bereits hier erwähnte WFT NeverCrack Big Fish mit einer Penn Spinfischer 950 ergeben eine gut bezahlbare , geeignete Kombination....


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hi



Gloin schrieb:


> Die Wurfeigenschaften sind auch egal, eine Multirollen taugliche Beringung wäre aber vorteilhaft...


*
Musst du werfen oder nicht?*


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Ich habe selber erst einmal am Rhein angesessen, leider erfolglos...Bei den schweren Bleigewichten bin ich mit meiner Abu Ambassadeur BG 7000LD locker auf die nötige Wurfweite gekommen, den Rest erledigt die Strömung (zumindest beim Fischen mit Pose). Und das Werfen mit der Multi werde ich meinem Kumpel schon beibringen, das ist bei weitem nicht so schwer wie viele meinen (die es vermutlich noch nicht versucht haben...)
Die Big Mama von Penn wäre natürlich ne interessante Sache, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Made in China SSM-Serie mit der alten SS mithalten kann (Rollenserie natürlich, bitte keine Missverständnisse!). Wenn Stationärrolle würde ich eher mal in Richtung Daiwa BG oder Daiwa GS schielen, das sind kleine Panzer wenn auch mit Abstrichen bei der Schnurverlegung.

Die Sache ist, dass wir hier mal ausloten wollen, was das absolut unterste Limit für eine Ausrüstung ist, mit der man auch einen guten Wels noch bezwingen kann.
Wenn ich mir selber noch eine Welskombo zulegen würde, säh das ganze natürlich anders aus, mein Kumpel steht aber noch ganz am Anfang einer Tacklefetischisten-Karriere


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Könnte man eigentlich mit nem Schlauchboot die Montage rausfahren und sich durch eine Abrissmontage mit Stein das viele Blei sparen, oder ist das am Rhein ein eher suizidaler Spaß..?
Also in Voerde am Kraftwerk würde ich es schonmal nicht versuchen...|bigeyes


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hi


es gibt wohl Leute die am Rhein ihre Montagen mit dem Schlauchboot rausfahren...

Entweder sind das ein paar Verrückte,oder sie haben einen Benzinmotor am Heckspiegel hängen!




@Gloin
Wieso nicht was gebrauchtes? 
Oder etwas leihen (und dann ein bisschen mehr ausgeben,wenn es einem liegen sollte)?
(die Welsfischer die ins Ausland fahren haben u.U. 4 Kombis aufwärts im Keller stehen)



Ansonsten tät ich mal gucken was z.B. sowas wie die Rhino DF Bigfish zur Zeit kosten.Die Mitchell Avocet Big Surf 8000 habe ich bei ebay schon für 30,- weggehen (und an der Rute eines Guides in I) gesehen.Die kostet normalerweise über +70 ,wenn man sie denn mal in irgender Restpostenliste sieht...


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

@Lorenz
Jaa, gebraucht ist auf jeden Fall eine Option und ebay fest im Blick
Die Rhino DF kostet neu so um die 90€, wäre aber auch meine erste Wahl, falls ich halt was für mich suchen würde...


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Gloin schrieb:


> Die Rhino DF kostet neu so um die 90€


Herrieden hatte mal die 3m für 65 oder 70...

Die Unicat Warlock gingen bei ebay eine zeitlang recht günstig weg.Keine Ahnung wie es zur Zeit aussieht...

Schirmer hatte doch die Warlock Boje in 3,4m für 50,- im Angebot!? |kopfkrat

Der Kogha camou Prügel hatte im Angebot doch auch keine 60,- gekostet |kopfkrat Aber keine Ahnung ob der was taugt und wie der aktuelle Preis ist...


*

Ich kenn die Ruten nicht,nur so als Denkanstoß wonach ihr mal suchen bzw. euch richtig informieren könntet*


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Ja, das Schirmer-Angebot habe ich aber leider heute erst entdeckt und die Ruten sind schon ausverkauft...schade#d
War aber auch ein Top-Preis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Gloin schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was ist die günstigste Rute, mit der man ruhigen Gewissens auf große Welse angeln kann?


Erstmal ein #6 für eine gut gestellte Frage. Das ist schon sehr gezielt und dabei vernünftig problembewußt und flexibel gefragt.

An Hilfen kann ich nur sagen: Da wirst Du bei den Sonderangeboten von Auslaufmodellen am ehesten fündig. Zu den günstigen wie schon gesagt von Schirmer, fällt mir noch die Gerlinger Sonderliste 3/2009 ein. Die gibts auch im Web bei denen zum Download, wenn Du keine hast. Ich bekomme immer eine per Post, und das ist quasi meine Hauptquelle für überhaupt noch fertige Ruten, das dort vieles genial geringe Preise hat, weit günstiger als Blanks, und viele gibts davon nichtmal.
Da sind auch viele schwere Spinruten, superschwere Pilkruten und Bootsruten drin. Mehr für weniger Geld wüßte ich nicht, zudem ist der Shop 1a im Service.

www.gerlinger.de ist inzwischen BP, da darf ich: http://www.gerlinger.de/download_sk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Thomas du darfst den Neckar der ja fast stehendes wasser hat wenn nicht grade eine schleuse offen ist nicht mit dem Rhein vergleichen . Bei einem fisch von 2 meter den du im Rhein draufbekommst möchte ich gerne mal dein gesicht sehen wenn dir deine 200g meeresrute um die ohren fliegt .





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich versuchen auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen und mit 50 lbs Bootsgerät zu angeln - aber selbst da hatten wir bei der Strömung (bei uns im Neckar) keine Chance mehr, wenn sich so ein Vieh richtig in ide Strömung stellt - der macht ohne einen Schwanzschlag die Rolle leer nur mit abtreiben lassen..



Wieviel kg Zug erzeugt denn so ein 2m Fisch alleine durch das Querstellen in der Strömung, also ohne etwas zu tun? Kann das jemand wirklich schätzen? Oder wird da maßlos übertrieben?

Ich hatte letztens das Vergnügen in einem *sehr* schnellen Fluss mit neuen Hochwasserregenwellen zu waten, aber das ist eher Gewöhnungssache und auch rutschig, als dass es wirklich viel Wasserstaudruck bringt. 
Und 2 kräftige Beine mal je 60cm im Wasser sind auch schon einige Querangriffsfläche. 
Mit Wathose+Gedöns kommt man da auch schon auf eine Querangriffsfläche für das Wasser von 120cm * 20cm 
(gerade mal nachgemessen, falls jemand meint ...)
Was hat der Wels quer, 200cm * 30cm oder weniger?


----------



## Gloin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass ich beim ersten Mal am Rhein schon sehr beeindruckt von der Strömung war, denke dass ein großer Fisch dort sicherlich seine 5-8kg Zug aufs Gerät bringt. Wenn man die Videos der Waller-Profis auf Youtube mal sieht, lastet da bestimmt noch mehr Zug auf dem Gerät. Ist aber auch schwer zu schätzen oder gar in Formlen zu packen.
Zumal ich noch keinen großen Wels im Drill hatte und sonst überwiegend in stehenden Gewässern fische.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

sorry Jungs,aber irgendwann wird einfach MEIN Handgelenk die schwächste Stelle.
Warum sollte man eine Brandungsrute mit ca.250gr WG(falls ausreichend)nicht zum Wallerangeln empfehlen?
was ich hier lese ist ja irre!30lbs werden in Norge zum Heili-fischen eingesetzt.

Wer eine Brandungsrute mit 250gr WG+Großraumrolle gefüllt mit 45-50mono zum Wallerfischen einsetzt,handelt NICHT fahrlässig.


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hi



*das Problem beim Welsfischen ist doch nicht,dass der Fisch so extrem stark ist,sondern,dass er sich irgendwo festsetzen könnte,in die Hauptströmung verschwindet,irgendwo die Schnurr scheuert oder ähnliches!*


----------



## wallerangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Koala du darfst doch einen butt nicht mit einem waller vergleichen , in norwegen habe ich platz ohne ende zum drillen . in einen fluss gibt es hindernisse wo ich den fisch von weg halten muss . grade am niederrhein hast du das problem das der fisch auf keinen fall in die hauptströmung darf , wenn dort ein guter reinkommt kannste noch so starkes materieal haben da hilft nix mehr . Man kan sehr wohl einen großen wels von über 2 meter vom ufer aus drillen wenn alles passt das geht aber eben nur mal mit dem richtigen gerät . Im mai habe ich vom ufer aus am po im mittellauf der ja bekanntlich eine starke strömung hat auch erst wieder einen mit 2,28 meter gefangen am po hat man eben den vorteil das fast alles nur sand ist und man selten in buhnen angelt wie am rhein . am rhein muss der wels auf jeden fall in der buhne drinn bleiben kommt er raus wars das . 



MOin maik alles fit ? Dirk


----------



## archie01 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Wer eine Brandungsrute mit 250gr WG+Großraumrolle gefüllt mit 45-50mono zum Wallerfischen einsetzt,handelt NICHT fahrlässig.




Hallo
Tut mir leid , dir das zu sagen , aber deine Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch und nichts anderes.
Selbst gemachte Erfahrungen beweisen das Gegenteil.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Koalabaer (16. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Tut mir leid , dir das zu sagen , aber deine Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch und nichts anderes.
> Selbst gemachte Erfahrungen beweisen das Gegenteil.
> 
> ...



schon mal eine Brandungsrute in der Hand gehabt?Diese Ruten sind gebaut um 250 oder mehr gramm voll DURCHZUZIEHEN!

Habt ihr Angst das sie bricht?Hab damit schon einen Rochen in Norge rangepumpt(da denkst du das da eine Bahnschwelle dranhängt)

EDIT: mal 50er geflecht aufziehen...an einen Baum binden,und ziehen wie ein Ochse!so als wolltet ihr die Rute schrotten!

eins stimmt:diese Brandungsruten sind meist etwas länger,es baut sich da teilweise ein schöner Hebel auf,aber wir sind ja Männer :vik:


----------



## archie01 (17. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> schon mal eine Brandungsrute in der Hand gehabt?Diese Ruten sind gebaut um 250 oder mehr gramm voll DURCHZUZIEHEN!
> />



 Hallo Das langt leider nicht ganz , am Rhein benötigst du zwingend 500gr Blei um deinen Köder in der Strömung zu fixieren , dazu kommt der Köder selbst , der auch ohne weiteres nochmal 500-1500gr hat - noch weitere Fragen ?  Gruß Archie  PS Mit der langen Brandungsrute hast du eh keine Chance , bei dem ungünstigen Hebel müsstest du schon übermenschliche Kräfte mitbringen....


----------



## Koalabaer (17. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

OK,sie reicht für den Rhein nicht(wegen des hohen erforderlichen WG).Ich wollte auch nur sagen, das sie äußerst stabil sind.(so ein Rochen stellt sich auch einfach nur quer).
Scheinen ja nicht mal die gängigen Wallerruten bis ca.500gr bei euch zu reichen?
Das mit der Hebelwirkung hatte ich ja bereits angesprochen.
Ich fische ebenfall eine 8!m Stellfischrute.Und ja es ist Kraftanstrengend.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## archie01 (17. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> OK,sie reicht für den Rhein nicht(wegen des hohen erforderlichen WG).Ich wollte auch nur sagen, das sie äußerst stabil sind.(so ein Rochen stellt sich auch einfach nur quer).
> Scheinen ja nicht mal die gängigen Wallerruten bis ca.500gr bei euch zu reichen?
> Das mit der Hebelwirkung hatte ich ja bereits angesprochen.
> Ich fische ebenfall eine 8!m Stellfischrute.Und ja es ist Kraftanstrengend.
> ...



 Hallo
8 M Stellfischrute ? - wo ist denn so etwas vorteilhaft? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber du wirst mich ja sicher aufklären ... 
Gruß Archie


----------



## Koalabaer (17. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 8 M Stellfischrute ? - wo ist denn so etwas vorteilhaft? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber du wirst mich ja sicher aufklären ...
> Gruß Archie



um zb,den Köderfisch in der Krautlücke festzusetzen,auch kannst du in Fließgewässern ein ans Uferdrücken verhindern.

auf keinen Fall möchte ich an der Rute mal einen Waller bekommen,selbst bei 1.91 und 95kg ist irgendwann mal Schluß


----------



## Andy.F (18. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Morgen Leute will mir demnächst ein Schlauchi zulegen und da brauche ich noch 2 Bootsruten in 2.10 M was könnt Ihr günstiges empfehlen das auch was taugt?
Sollte mit Stationär zu fischen sein und bis max 50 € kosten eine Rute


----------



## Koalabaer (18. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

@Wollebre
Dann müßtest du dich erst mal über den Winkel der Rute einigen.Je weiter die Spitze Richtung Fisch geneigt ist...je weniger Kraft wirkt auf den Rutenblank einschließlich Ringe. 
Generell bei den verschiedenen Schnurdurchmessern etc.stell ich mir das total kompliziert vor.


----------



## Andy.F (19. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

was ist eigentlich mit den WFT NEVER CRACK BIG FISH sind die auch was?


----------



## Gloin (23. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Aaah...schön dass dieser Thread "reaktiviert" wurde, es ist noch keine Kaufentscheidung gefallen, da das geplante Welsangeln erst im Oktober ansteht. Momentan liegen die A***** Riverman Ultratip Wels für Multi oder die Shakespeare Ugly Stik Big Water 20-40lbs für Stationärrolle weit vorne. Denke einfach, dass Kohlefaser in der Preisklasse ne heikle Sache ist, während ein Glasblank relativ unverwüstlich ist und eher mal kleine "behandlungsfehler" verzeiht.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Darum verstehe ich auch nicht, dass die Hersteller die maximale Bremeskraft in KG nicht angeben (gleiches gilt auch für Rollen) . Dann kann man die Bremse der Rolle entsprechend einstellen und es kommt nicht zum Rutenbruch.



Absolut mein Reden!!!
Ist international zwar schon üblicher als in D, speziell im Speedjigging-Bereich, sollte aber IMO absoluter STandard sein, ist soooo viel wichtiger für den Angler, als z.B. die genaue Anzahl der verbauten Kugellager zu kennen#q
Warte übrigens seit Jahr&Tag auf ne Antwort von Okuma bzgl. der Bremskraft der neuen Solterras|rolleyes
Letztendlich muss ja das Gesamtpaket stimmen, sprich die Bremskraft der Rolle auf die Fighting-Power der Rute abgestimmt sein. Bloß die Tragkraft der Schnur ist beim Wallern wohl unverhältnismäßig hoch anzusiedeln wegen dem Abrieb. Da mache ich mir mittlerweile aber immer mehr Gedanken zu monofiler Hauptschnur ~50lbs...
Was ist denn Eure Meinung zum Thema Mono als Hauptschnur?

@Andy.F
Die Rute war mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen, habe aber schlechte Dinge bzgl der Verarbeitung gelesen. Wenn Du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, nur raus damit|bla:


----------



## Schleien_Lover (23. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Spro Triple X...


----------



## Andy.F (23. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Also habe eine XXX gehabt zum Spinnfischen kannte zuerst nix anderes.
Mir ist sie dann durch einen dummen Fehler kaputt gegangen.
habe mir dann eine Balzer Wels Spin geholt und war begeistert die XXX war eine Schwabbelrute mit der Balzer kommt man bestimmt 10-15 Meter weiter und macht alles mit hatte immer Angst bei der XXX durchzuziehen mit der Balzer garnicht.


----------



## Gloin (24. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Ich glaube, wir reden hier über verschiedene Ausführungen der Spro Triple XXX....
Andy.F meint vermutlich die Catfish Spin, Schleien_Lover wohl eher die normale Specialist Catfish mit 2,85m/3m und 300g WG.
Wie reden hier allerdings über Ruten für den Ansitz am Rhein, daher scheidet die Spinnrute aus.

Hat denn keiner hier Erfahrungen mit Mono als Hauptschnur???


----------



## archie01 (24. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*



Gloin schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner hier Erfahrungen mit Mono als Hauptschnur???


 


Hallo
Hattest schon den richtigen Riecher , kein ernsthafter Welsangler nimmt Monofile Schnur , weil die erforderlichen Durchmesser einfach zu steif wären - werfen könnte man damit kaum noch.
Ich kann deine Abneigung gegen geflochtene Schnur auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gloin (24. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Von Abneigung kann keine Rede sein, habe auf beinahe allen Rollen für Norwegen&Spinnfischen Geflecht, war einfach nur mal eine Überlegung...
Zumal die expliziten Wallerschnüre (multifil) ja preislich schon ganz gut dabei sind#t
Würde mir im Zweifelsfall ne 100lbs PowerPro oder TuffLine aus den Staaten holen. Das mit der Steifheit dicker Monofiler ist ja auch mal ein gutes Argument, die Sache mit Tragkraft&Abrieb ist ja nicht wirklich schlüssig.
Außerdem ist es wohl nie verkehrt, aktuelle (Angel-)Trends mal kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## archie01 (24. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

Hallo
Mein Tip : Leitner Super Cat - wenn du konsequenterweise die 0,65er nimmst kostet das gar nicht so viel , da deine Rolle recht flott voll wird :q
Und 107 Kg sind auch ein gutes Argument....


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gloin (25. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

|wavey:Habe die Möglichkeit, günstig an eine gebrauchte Spro Dyno Revolution Catfish in 2,85m und 150-300g WG zu kommen...
Sieht im Katalog von Spro schick aus, allerdings macht mich das geringe Gewicht schon stutzig...
Der Stecken wiegt angeblich nur 275g, was sogar noch unter dem Gewicht der 2,75m,60-180g Spinnrute aus dem selben Programm liegt|bigeyes
Meine Folgerung: Entweder ist das ein Druckfehler, oder aber die Rute ist viiiiel zu schwach.

Oder was meinen die Experten dazu?


----------



## Gloin (26. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

#hSooo!!!!
Das Thema hat sich erledigt, wir haben eine unbenutzte Rhino DF Big Fish in 3m bei Ebay geschossen.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## derporto (26. August 2009)

*AW: günstigste vertretbare Welsrute gesucht*

die askari-hausmarken haben keine lobby, das ist alles.sicher hört es sich ganz toll an wenn man von seiner tollen sportex-rute spricht. silverman oder kogha haben da doch einen eher hölzernen nachgeschmack.trotzdem sind diese ruten nicht schlecht. auf grund der günstigen bedingungen,die askari beim hersteller bekommt können sie diese ruten günstig anbieten.vom verwendeten material unterscheiden sie sich nur unwesentlich von sehr viel teureren ruten.

ich würde einen versuch wagen.

ps: grade gelesen, dass du dich für die rhino entschieden hast.viel spaß damit und allzeit guten fang!


----------

